# John Deere 4100 and First Choice 48" tiller



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

alot of time has elapsed and we are in the winter months now, but this was my setup during the summer months getting the garden situated....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking set up! Sure looks wider than 48" from the picture. We have no garden now that we have moved so that is a project waiting for me to get done before Spring arrives. Looks like you found some unwanted gardening material with the new tiller that is setting in the bucket? mg: From the looks of that left front tire, that is a heavy piece of concrete!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *alot of time has elapsed and we are in the winter months now, but this was my setup during the summer months getting the garden situated.... *


Ahem!! Where are the veggies???


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

These pictures were from last April just before I did the layout for the garden. Some of these picture may be familiar, I did post them before on other sites. Its winter time so it will be some time before I get new pictures  

I found these chunks of concrete with the tiller- :dazed:. This picture shows at least an 1,000 to 1,100 lb slab. I had some tire squat with that piece and a few others. The damn 4100 lifted them up and just high enough into a 3/4 yrd F550 dump truck....I was impressed and happy because if it didnt lift it, I would have been kinda stuck. No way could I break them up into smaller pieces...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Nice looking set up! Sure looks wider than 48" from the picture. *


You might be right, the paper work said 48" but the source where I got it from said it might be a 52" being shipped. I forgot to measure it, but it covers my R4's on both sides with no off-set.
In the spring I will double check


----------

